# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kërkoj fjalor Anglisht-Shqip-Anglisht me shqiptim.

## ultimo004

a ka naj kush naj talking dictionary english-shqip pra fjalor qe i shqipton fjalet si lexohen  do te ju isha mirenjohes..............

----------


## Jack Watson

Mos u lodh kot se nuk ka ne qarkullim fjalor te ketij lloji.

----------


## ultimo004

kum ni qe ka

----------


## Alienated

> a ka naj kush naj talking dictionary english-shqip pra fjalor qe i shqipton fjalet si lexohen  do te ju isha mirenjohes..............


S'besoj as une te kete dicka te tille. Ka nje fjalor te Cambridge University Press i cili eshte fjalor Anglisht me definicione  (nje gjuhesh) e qe shqipton fjalet ne American English dhe ne British English.

Sa per shqip , s'besoj te kete nje gje te tille.

----------


## LOGIC

> a ka naj kush naj talking dictionary english-shqip pra fjalor qe i shqipton fjalet si lexohen  do te ju isha mirenjohes..............


Si mendon qe fjalet Anglisht te jene me zë apo?

----------


## Nessus

*Moderatori: Adresat duhen shkëmbyer me mesazhe private.*

----------


## geezer

une e kam nje  fjalor  5  gjuhesh  fjalet qe jan ne  anglisht   jan edhe me  ze , fjalori osht 
SHqip
Anglisht
Frengjisht 
Gjermanisht  
Italisht  
fjalt ne shqip nuk i shqipton me  ze

----------


## Nessus

> *Moderatori: Adresat duhen shkëmbyer me mesazhe private.*


Para se fshish mesazhet e tjereve sigurohu mire a eshte adrese ilegale a jo.
Adresa qe dhashe ishte plotesisht legale . :i terbuar:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Para se fshish mesazhet e tjereve sigurohu mire a eshte adrese ilegale a jo.
> Adresa qe dhashe ishte plotesisht legale .



Lexo rregulloren!

----------


## Alienated

> a ka naj kush naj talking dictionary english-shqip pra fjalor qe i shqipton fjalet si lexohen  do te ju isha mirenjohes..............



ultimo004

Dje kam pyetur ne English Centre ne Shkup per ndonje fjalor te tille dhe me thane qe dicka e tille nuk ekzistonte (jo se paku e botuar nga Oxford University Press qe eshte i specializuar per keto lloj botimesh).

Gjithsesi uroj ta gjesh - dhe po e gjete - kushdoqe e gjen nje te tille - do ia dija per nder te me jepte dhe mua informacion permes nje MP.

Ju falenderoj.

----------


## Nessus

Kete fjalor qe ju po e kerkoni  ekziston dhe une e posedoj.

----------


## jesu

Interesohem dhe une per nje fjalor te tille, kush di dicka te me informoj dhe mua ne mp

Faleminderit

----------


## `JM`

une e kam ate lloj fjalori eshte fjalori i vitit 2000 dhe autori eshte Ilo stefanllari dhe ka 30 000 fjale.dhe keto jane botime enciklopedike.shpresoj ta gjesh .ms u merakos ka plot ne treg

----------


## CuLi-GoaL

LingvoSoft Dictionary 2007 une e kom keta eshte shum i mir me shqiptim tung

----------


## Zombi

LingvoSoft English - Albanian Talking Dictionary 2007

----------


## Bledari

> une e kam nje  fjalor  5  gjuhesh  fjalet qe jan ne  anglisht   jan edhe me  ze , fjalori osht 
> SHqip
> Anglisht
> Frengjisht 
> Gjermanisht  
> Italisht  
> fjalt ne shqip nuk i shqipton me  ze


si quhet ky program dhe ku mund tma japesh te lutem?

----------


## geezer

> si quhet ky program dhe ku mund tma japesh te lutem?


  quhet intein fjalor 2005  une  qe e kam



e  njeher  nuk mund te  ndihmoj deri pas 1 shtator   spese jam ne pushim  masandej  mudn  ta dergoj po besojq e t e ndihmon  dikush ktu te ofroj ket  fjalor

----------


## jessi89

Kete lloj fjalori e gjen ne Toronto.

----------


## geezer

Programi kompjuterik që integron gjuhën Shqipe - gjuhën më të vjetër në Europë - me 4 ndër gjuhët më të rëndësishme në Botë - Anglisht, Frëngjisht, Gjermanisht dhe Italisht
Si një ndër softwerët më të sofistikuar në Botë në fushën e fjalorëve, ky produkt ofron:

Përkthimin në mënyrën më të shpejtë dhe komode që është realizuar ndonjëherë! Mjafton vetëm një dopio-klik, mbi një fjalë çfarëdo, në një program çfarëdo, për të patur në çast përkthimin në Shqip.

Anglishten me zë! - Jo vetëm që fjalorët e Anglishtes janë me zë (femre/mashkulli), por programi mund t'ju lexojë me zë faqe të tëra në Anglisht, në ç'do program (Notepad, Word, Internet, etj.)

Përkthim i faqeve apo dokumentave të tërë! - Fjalori integrohet me 2 nga programet më të përdorshëm nga ju - MS Word dhe Internet Explorer - për t'jua ofruar përkthimin në Shqip pikërisht aty ku del nevoja për të!

Tetë fjalorë 50,000 fjalësh të gjuhës Shqipe që kushtojnë sa një!

Me këtë produkt, jo vetëm ka për tu zbutur impakti i përballjes me gjuhët e huaja, por në mënyrë spontane keni për të përmirësuar Anglishten tuaj, mbasi në çast realizohet lidhja midis mënyrës se si shkruhet një fjalë, mënyrës se si lexohet ajo dhe përkthimin e saj në Shqip.



Ju mund ta provoni këtë produkt edhe pa e blerë atë. Në vijim shpjegohen hapat që duhet të ndiqni për të instaluar në kompjuterin tuaj një kopje që është krijuar enkas për demostrim (i vetmi ndryshim midis kësaj kopje dhe kopjeve "normale" është se ju s'mund ta regjistroni dot atë, pra mund ta përdorni programin vetëm për një periudhë të kufizuar kohe). Gjithashtu, programi punon pa kodin e regjistrimit vetëm në kompjuterat e pajisur me Windows 2000 dhe Windows XP Profesional (si dhe Windows-et që do vijnë më pas). Pra nëse nuk dispononi një kompjuter në të cilin të jetë instaluar një nga këto sisteme operimi, ju s'mund ta provoni dot programin pa e blerë më parë atë.



Për të instaluar programin në kompjuterin tuaj duhet të:

Dritarja dialoguese që do shfaqet ju lejon ta ekzekutoni programin e instalimit pa e ruajtur më parë në kompjuterin tuaj atë (opsioni "Run"), por ne ju sugjerojmë që më parë ta ruani programin në kompjuterin tuaj (duke zgjedhur opsionin "Save"). Në këtë mënyrë, nëse më pas do ju duhet ta ekzekutoni programin e instalimit përsëri (psh. për të ndryshuar konfigurimin apo për ta çinstaluar) nuk do ju duhet ta download-oni atë nga e para (megjithëse ne e kemi kompresuar fort, paketa e instalimit është gjithësesi 15 Mb).

Bëni një dopio-klik mbi paketën e instalimit "Install_Fjalor2005.msi" që download-uat në kompjuterin tuaj dhe ndiqni udhëzimet që do ju shfaqen në ekran. Paketa e instalimit është e gjitha në Shqip.


Intein Fjalor 2005 shum i Mirë ! !



Copy link DIREKT
Kodi:

http://www.lanicracker.altervista.org/LaNi/Fjalori%20P..shqip.rar


pass: lani_cracker

----------


## marolsi

> Programi kompjuterik që integron gjuhën Shqipe - gjuhën më të vjetër në Europë - me 4 ndër gjuhët më të rëndësishme në Botë - Anglisht, Frëngjisht, Gjermanisht dhe Italisht
> Si një ndër softwerët më të sofistikuar në Botë në fushën e fjalorëve, ky produkt ofron:
> 
> Përkthimin në mënyrën më të shpejtë dhe komode që është realizuar ndonjëherë! Mjafton vetëm një dopio-klik, mbi një fjalë çfarëdo, në një program çfarëdo, për të patur në çast përkthimin në Shqip.
> 
> Anglishten me zë! - Jo vetëm që fjalorët e Anglishtes janë me zë (femre/mashkulli), por programi mund t'ju lexojë me zë faqe të tëra në Anglisht, në ç'do program (Notepad, Word, Internet, etj.)
> 
> Përkthim i faqeve apo dokumentave të tërë! - Fjalori integrohet me 2 nga programet më të përdorshëm nga ju - MS Word dhe Internet Explorer - për t'jua ofruar përkthimin në Shqip pikërisht aty ku del nevoja për të!
> 
> ...




vecse kujdes dhe nga viruset back door

----------

